# Friday at Grand Rapids Memory lane



## detroitbike (Oct 25, 2019)

Show entrance


----------



## detroitbike (Oct 25, 2019)

More


----------



## detroitbike (Oct 25, 2019)

......


----------



## littleman (Oct 25, 2019)

_Thanks for the pics_


----------



## pkleppert (Oct 25, 2019)

Excellent! Looks like this will be the new home for the Memory Lane Swap Meets!


----------



## catfish (Oct 25, 2019)

Thanks for posting


----------



## John G04 (Oct 25, 2019)

Nice looks like a good swap! Anyone get any good scores? Anybody know how much this twinbar was or info on the seller?


----------



## TieDye (Oct 25, 2019)

We went Thursday. I picked up 2 very nice ladies seats, a chainguard I needed, a torpedo light bottom I needed, a very clean and loud bell, one ladies Torrington 11 pedal, another chainguard for Rich's Hawthorne, new handlebars for one of Rich's  Roadmasters and 2 decals from Lisa, and a cool 3 small flag holder for one of Rich's bikes.  The location for the swap is awesome, way better than the old place. We may head back tomorrow morning if we can swing it.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 25, 2019)

THANKS FOR SHARING PICS!


----------



## ronlon (Oct 25, 2019)

Had a great day.....bought three projects, and lots of parts. Nice location!!


----------



## onecatahula (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 28, 2019)

It is great to see what we couldn't go to.


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 4, 2019)

Anyone catch a glimpse of a PILOT I heard changed hands?

PM me pls!


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 9, 2019)

Bump on above inquiry...

cwc shroud pilot


----------

